# A few of Odin's runs from today



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

Today was our first time in Advanced standard, I only entered the one day since we have a flyball tournament next weekend and another agility trial the weekend after that. We only got one Q today but I was super happy with his runs! We haven't really been "clicking" lately but today I felt like we were back on the same page and running together like TEAM (nothing beats that feeling!) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5ommAFj61Q&feature=youtu.be


----------



## mackjordann (Mar 13, 2013)

I enjoyed watching! Thanks for sharing 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

All were very nice runs. Love the distance you had on your starters jumpers run.


----------



## avonbankcollies (Nov 17, 2012)

Odin is amazing!!! did you hear Odin got the judges pick for advanced top dog ? someone picked up your prize.Jackpot got the starters judges pick ha ha GSD's rocked it lol


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

Yes someone brought his prize basket for us tonight at class. He's sleeping with one of his new toys right now

Jackpot was awesome! Congrats on judges choice starters dog! GSDs certainly did rock on the weekend, you gonna post some vids er what? She did SO good, you should be super proud. Odin better watch out, pretty soon she'll be kickin his butt!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Fantastic runs! I'm so glad you posted them for us.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

That judge is funny with her alternating arms on the gamblers, which, btw, you had an awesome flip out to the last jump in the gamble. The Jumpers run _did_ look really great! Really excellent teamwork! Great stuff!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

That was fun to watch, I've never been to one in person...looks like a great time..


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone! We still have a lot to work on, I have also realized watching the videos that I have inadvertently taught him to release from his stay as soon as I turn towards him, which is not really ideal. I will have to fix that!


----------

